# Scarecrow + more (2015)



## Kcapazzi (Sep 24, 2015)

So I posted a thread a few weeks ago about the scarecrow I built (thanks to everyone who enjoyed it and commented).... I've spent the last few weeks building and preparing more stuff.... tweaking the reaper from last year... so I figured I would give you guys an update... not 100% finished and ready for halloween yet, but its getting there.

Thanks again! Hope you all enjoy! Tell me what you think!

I'll keep you guys updated when its 100% complete.


----------



## kitchie (Sep 29, 2015)

I like what you did with the doll's eyes. It was fantastic.


----------



## Fiend4Halloween (Aug 28, 2008)

Thanks for sharing those pix. Love the simplicity of wooden crosses. Sometimes less is more. Great Reaper too. I can see people walking around it like it's a person..


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)

Scary!!!!


----------



## elputas69 (Oct 27, 2014)

Awesome display, love all the stuff, the crosses are very cool and rustic. And the reaper and scarecrow are very nicely executed. And that thing/person sitting by the door will freak out a few peeps.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

All great, and that reaper is a standout!


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Everything looks good and scary and I think the fog with the crosses gives good atmosphere


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Your stuff is fantastic! Very creepy!


----------



## Kcapazzi (Sep 24, 2015)

First off thank you all for your feedback... it is much appreciated from people of your haunting caliber. The reaper was my first attempt at things last year and I credit it for my "re-do" this year. Its addicting for sure.....and you guys set the bar very high. I'm a total amateur and have dollar budgeted this design..... the reaper being the most expensive prop..

Here's a few replies in one, and again, thanks to all:



jdubbya said:


> Your stuff is fantastic! Very creepy!


Nothing to the likes of what you are doing my friend.... the amount of money you put into your haunts I cant imagine.... very impressive builds indeed.



Fiend4Halloween said:


> Thanks for sharing those pix. Love the simplicity of wooden crosses. Sometimes less is more. Great Reaper too. I can see people walking around it like it's a person..


Thanks! The crosses are just broken down pallets, cut down and screwed together....... already look dirty and old, and free from the shipments I get at work.



kitchie said:


> I like what you did with the doll's eyes. It was fantastic.


Doll = $5 thrift shop......... pretty much marinated her in monster mud and then touched her up with spray paint and blood.... heavy and close up on the eyes, making it cry black.........


----------



## BMW67 (Oct 10, 2015)

A job well done. You definitely have a creative knack for the spooky.


----------



## halloween71 (Aug 9, 2007)

Love it all


----------

